# Forza Horizon 3 mit Fanatec GT3 RS V2?



## RaYzz (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 

Ich zocke Forza Horizon 3 auf dem PC und wollte nun mein Lenkrad benutzen. Habe dann aber gesehen, dass mein Lenkrad nicht offiziell unterstützt wird. 

Nun frage ich mich ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt nicht-Unterstützte Lenkräder zu benutzen. Denn ich hab immerhin viel Geld für das Lenkrad ausgegeben.

Würde mich über hilfreiche Posts freuen


----------



## ak1504 (12. Oktober 2016)

Schon probiert obs funktioniert ? Is eigentlich das gleiche wie das CSR...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Oktober 2016)

Ja das geht du kannst die Standard Konfiguration benutzen und an dein Lenkrad anpassen. Ist etwas arbeit und ich habe keinen Weg gefunden um das als "Standard" zu speichern den man nach Veränderungen immer wieder laden kann.
Wenn du es schon ausprobiert hast wäre eine Rückmeldung wie es geklappt hat super


----------

